# Mini-ITX



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Hey Leute,
Könnt ihr hier mal drüber schauen und mir sagen ob die Zusammenstellung passt?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22136c275bb45b31f8cb0dd246301383a1f6d1659ba1e

Eine Grafikkarte und SSD habe ich bereits (Sapphire Nitro R9 380 4GB und 120GB 750 EVO von Samsung)
Das ganze soll in ein Cooler Master Mini-ITX Gehäuse. Das 130 wird ja hoffentlich das best optimierte Gehäuse der Elite Reihe sein... oder ist das 110 gleich gut, denn optisch finde ich es schicker.
Budget mäßig geht da nichts mehr. Habe mich schon von dem i5 4460 auf den i5 6500 überreden lassen.

Der PC soll zum Spielen für hohe Auflösung geeignet sein

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

Also, ich glaub das 110 und 130 sind einfach nur 2 verschiedene Gehäuse. Maße und Design sind ja auch völlig anders. Beim 110 passen halt nur kurze Grafikkarten rein, dafür bietet es etwas mehr Platz für CPU-Kühler. Das 130 ist deutlich tiefer, daher passen da auch lange Grafikkarten rein. 

Ich würde aber noch einen passenden CPU-Kühler empfehlen. der hier müsste passen EKL Alpenf  oder du probierst aus, ob der Intel-Lüfter dir leise genug ist auch bei Last. Man kann ja auch nachträglich den Kühler wechseln.


Ansonsten passt alles. Nur: was genau hat dich zum i5-6500 gebracht státt zum i5-4460? Liegt es an der Verfügbarkeit von passenden ITX-Boards?


PS: hast du die normale Sapphire R9 380, knapp über 26cm, oder die Mini-ITX mit 17cm Länge?


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Ich habe eben nachgemessen, es sind 25cm  Aber ja die Längere.
i5-6500 zum einen wegen der Skylake Technik und zum anderen ist der doch hoffentlich auch stärker beim Spielen als der i5-4460.
Oder ist das so geringfügig, dass ich genauso gut einen i5-4460 nehmen kann? Und welches Mainboard/RAM würdest Du dann empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nachgemessen, es sind 25cm  Aber ja die Längere.
> i5-6500 zum einen wegen der Skylake Technik und zum anderen ist der doch hoffentlich auch stärker beim Spielen als der i5-4460.
> Oder ist das so geringfügig, dass ich genauso gut einen i5-4460 nehmen kann? Und welches Mainboard/RAM würdest Du dann empfehlen?


  also, Skylake bietet meines Erachtens keine Vorteile. Die Chipsätze bieten zwar "natürlicherweise" auch USB3.1 und M.2 für M-2-SSDs, aber 3.1 braucht man nicht wirklich, außer du willst eine externe SSD kaufen, die mit 3,0 nicht ausgereizt werden könne, und M.2-SSDs, die wirklich schneller sind, sind VIEL teurer als normale SSDs. 

in Spielen sind die Skylakes aber bei gleichem Takt in der Regel nicht schneller als die alten Haswells. Siehe zb hier https://www.computerbase.de/2015-10/intel-core-i5-6500-5675c-4690-test/3/  der i5-6500 ist unterhalb des i5-4690, und letzterer ist halt wegen des Taktes um 10% schneller. Der Mehrtakt des i5-4690 ist nämlich ziemlich genau 10%. Das heißt der i5-4460, der den gleichen Takt wie der i5-6500 hat, wäre wohl ziemlich genau gleichschnell wie der i5-6500. Auch bei "normalen" Anwendungen ist der Vorsprung des i5-4690 zu sehen https://www.computerbase.de/2015-10...5c-4690-test/2/#abschnitt_anwendungen_windows

Hier hast du zwar nicht den i5-6500, aber auch da sind die alten Haswell und die neuen Skylakes bei vergleichbarem Takt sehr nah beieinander Intels CPU-Generation 5 und 6: Broadwell und Skylake im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 35) - HT4U.net


Einen Vorteil bei Skylake hast du wiederum beim Strombedarf bei Last, aber das ist auch kein Riesenunterschied, vor allem da die CPU ja auch nur ein Teil der Last ist.


Das Problem beim Sockel 1150 ist aber, dass es kaum erschwingliche Boards für ITX gibt inkl. PCIe3.0 - das hier wäre das billigste, und das gibt es auch nicht mindfactory https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00F10D29K    Du könntest aber auch beim Gehäuse ein anderes nehmen, wo µATX reinpasst, denn es gibt viele günstige µATX-Boards für den Sockel 1150. zB das hier, das hätte auch mehr als nur einen einzigen Anschluss für Gehäuselüfter onboard, was bei kleinen günstigen Boards oft nicht der Fall ist Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Intel B85 So.1150 Dual es hat sogar drei Stück. Bei kleinen Gehäusen kann es ein Vorteil sein, wenn man die Lüfter vom Board aus steuern kann und sie nicht am Netzteil anschließen MUSS. Und du wirst ja sicher mind 2 Lüfter nutzen.  Das ASRock H110M-ITX, was du für den Skylake rausgesucht hast, hat übrigens nur einen Anschluss. Also, alles natürlich ZUSÄTZLICH zum CPU-Lüfter. 

Wenn du zB dieses µATX-Gehäuse nimmst Cooltek Coolcube Maxi schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   wäre es zwar ca 7cm höher als das Cooler Master, aber auch ca. 8cm kürzer in der Tiefe.  und dann würde das µATX-Board Sockel 1150 reinpassen für den i5-4460, als RAM zB Crucial Ballistix Sports DDR3-1600. 

Kannst ja überlegen, ob das eine Alternative wäre. Ansonsten passt Dein Setting auch.


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Ich hatte mir dieses Video angesehen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v05KlbEhCv8
und bin deshalb zu dem Entschluss gekommen, den i5-6500 zu nehmen. Man muss dazu natürlich sagen, dass ich angenommen habe, dass i5-6400 < i5-6500 zustimmt 

Wie dem auch sei, wenn ich jetzt deinem Rat nachgehe, dann siehts so aus, richtig?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2215016fcad085cea7d34d4b36510762f86b2304bc77b


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir dieses Video angesehen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v05KlbEhCv8
> und bin deshalb zu dem Entschluss gekommen, den i5-6500 zu nehmen. Man muss dazu natürlich sagen, dass ich angenommen habe, dass i5-6400 < i5-6500 zustimmt


 also, es gibt immer auch bestimmte Benchmarks usw., wo mal die eine, mal die andere CPU besser dasteht. Das siehst du ja auch darin, dass zB bei Cinebench der Skylake besser aussieht und in dem einen Spiel der Haswell. Und was man nicht genau sieht, zumindest bei dem Teil, den ich angeschaut hab (konnte nicht alles sehen): welche Grafikkarte wird genutzt? Wird der Skylake vlt mit übertaktetem RAM genutzt, was nämlich nen Schub bringen kann, aber teuer ist und ein Z170-Mainboard braucht? 

So oder so sind beide CPUs relativ ähnlich - und du hast ja auch die anderen Testlinks, wo du mal nachsehen kannst. Wichtig für Games wäre halt die Leistung mit ordentlicher Grafikkarte und FullHD. Die Tests nur in 720p bringen zwar die CPU-Leistung mehr zu Tage, aber so spielt man ja nicht  




> Wie dem auch sei, wenn ich jetzt deinem Rat nachgehe, dann siehts so aus, richtig?
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2215016fcad085cea7d34d4b36510762f86b2304bc77b


Jo, das wäre dann korrekt. Allerdings ist der 16GB-Kit des RAM günstiger, als wenn du 2x8 einzeln nimmst.

Was mich jetzt wundert: bei mindfactory steht zum Gehäuse Mini-ITX - es soll aber laut Preisvergleich und Hersteller µATX sein...  und auch bei den Meinungen bei mindfactory haben welche ein µATX-Board. Ich vermute eher nen Fehler bei der Produktbeschreibung bei mindfactory.


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Die beim Mainboard maximale Kapazität der Einzelmodule beträgt laut dem Produktdatenblatt nur 8GB pro Modul.

Weißt Du wie dass bei Mindfactory mit dem Rückversand ist? Kommen da Kosten auf oder ist der umsonst? Weil sonst würde ich es jetzt einfach riskieren.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Die beim Mainboard maximale Kapazität der Einzelmodule beträgt laut dem Produktdatenblatt nur 8GB pro Modul.


 ja , du sollst ja auch das 16GB-KIT nehmen, also 2x8GB im Set  8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix   Du hattest in Deinem Warenkorb 2x ein Kit mit je 2x4GB, also insgesamt 4x4GB ausgesucht. Ich seh grad, dass zwei mal EIN Riegel mit 8GB noch günstiger kommt, also ZWEI davon 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9



> Weißt Du wie dass bei Mindfactory mit dem Rückversand ist? Kommen da Kosten auf oder ist der umsonst? Weil sonst würde ich es jetzt einfach riskieren.


 ab 40€ müssen die es kostenlos machen, dazu haben die sicher eine Retourefunktion auf der Website, oder es ist schon ein Retpoure-Paketaufkleber dabei. Pass aber auf mit Auspacken usw., denn MF nimmt da AFAIK nen Abzug vor, wenn der Artikel sichtbar ausgepackt wurde oder gar Gebrauchsspuren hat. Evlt. Service-Level-Gold nehmen, dann geht es noch reibungsloser - kostet aber ein paar Euro.


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Das Mainboard Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Intel B85 So.1150 Dual
hat ja kein Wireless Lan und eine Netzwerkkarte wie zb. dieses TP-Link TL-WN881ND WL300MBit PCIe - Hardware,
passt auch nicht oder? Also einen WLAN USB Stick verwenden, richtig? Oder gibt es eine Alternative, denn etwas Eingebautes wäre schicker


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Das Mainboard Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Intel B85 So.1150 Dual
> hat ja kein Wireless Lan und eine Netzwerkkarte wie zb. dieses TP-Link TL-WN881ND WL300MBit PCIe - Hardware,
> passt auch nicht oder? Also einen WLAN USB Stick verwenden, richtig? Oder gibt es eine Alternative, denn etwas Eingebautes wäre schicker


    die Karte kannst du in den unteren der beiden PCIe x16-Slots stecken. Der Slot ist zwar "zu lang", aber das ist egal, denn die x16-Größe hat x8, x4, x2 und x1 quasi integriert - nur umgekehrt ginge es natürlich nicht    die WLAN-Karte belegt dann halt nur die ersten Paar Pins links im Slot.

Manchmal ist der zweite x16-Slot nur "shared" mnit dem ersten, d.h. wenn du da was nutzt, dann hat der erste x16-Slot nur noch x8-Speed. Aber das scheint bei dem Modell NICHT so zu sein. Der zweite PCie-x16-Slot hat auch nur 2.0-Standard und läuft so oder so mit x4-Speed maximal. 

Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch das Board nehmen MSI H97M-G43 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3  das hat zwei kleine wirklich zu 100% getrennte Slots für PCIe  x1 / x2   MSI H97M-G43 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3  aber "nur" 2 Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter, wobei du vlt ja eh "nur" zwei Lüfter nutzen wirst. Aber wie gesagt: meiner Meinung nach wären beim Gigabyte-Board die PCIe-Leitungen getrennt, so dass es an sich eh nicht nötig wäre, auszuweichen. 


Zum Gehäuse: da sind wohl noch keine Lüfter dabei, und es passen auch nur 3x 80mm rein. D.h. vlt musst du da noch 2-3 80mm-Lüfter dazubestellen...   in silber kostet das Gehäuse etwas weniger, wenn Dir das auch gefällt 49205 - Cooltek Coolcube Maxi ITX Tower ohne


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Von denen kommen alle in Frage oder?
Geh

Ich schätze, achten sollte man dennoch auf Lüfterdrehzahl (~2000 U/min) und Lautstärke nicht mehr als 20dB?
Für mich kommen dann die beiden in Frage
Cooltek Silent Fan 80 80x80x25mm 2000 U/min 20.3
oder Revoltec Dark Blue 80x80x25mm 2000 U/min 20 dB(A) wegen der blauen Beleuchtung


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Von denen kommen alle in Frage oder?
> Geh
> 
> Ich schätze, achten sollte man dennoch auf Lüfterdrehzahl (~2000 U/min) und Lautstärke nicht mehr als 20dB?
> ...


  ja, die würden alle gehen. Wobei das mit der Lautstärke ja so ist, dass du die auch regeln kannst bei Anschluss am Board. D.h. auch wenn einer "viel dB" hat, reicht es vlt den bei 800 U/Min und somit sehr leise laufen zu lassen. 

 Ich könnte aber auch noch schauen, ob es nicht ein anderes Gehäuse mit 120mm-Lüftern gibt, vlt schon mit dabei, was nicht viel größer wäre.

*edit* zB das hier, da ist vorne ein 140mm und hinten ein 120er drin, das sollte angenehm leise sein http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Mini-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_987537.html   Herstellerinfos http://store.antec.com/isk-series/isk600m.html


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Das von Antec ist natürlich dann auch um einiges größer..
Dann lieber das kleinere von Cooltek mit den kleineren Lüftern. Die sind jetzt doch auch nicht erheblich lauter oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Das von Antec ist natürlich dann auch um einiges größer..
> Dann lieber das kleinere von Cooltek mit den kleineren Lüftern. Die sind jetzt doch auch nicht erheblich lauter oder?


 naja, an sich schon, aber SEHR kleine Gehäuse und leise wird schwer - und es kann gut sein, dass die trotzdem "leise" sind. Denn moderne Lüfter sind ziemlich gut, da ist selbst "lauter" nicht unbedingt "laut" - das musst du mal testen. Das wäre aber bei dem Mini-ITX-Modell das gleiche Problem.

Wenn Deine Grafikkarte ein BISSCHEN kürzer wäre, wäre es einfacher


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Ach zu klein möchte ich es auch gar nicht, sonst muss man beim Aufrüsten immer ganz genau hinsehen. 
Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Cooltek. Besonders der schlichte Look von vorne gefällt mir. 
Ich bring die 80mm Lüfter an und dann werde ich schon sehen


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Ach zu klein möchte ich es auch gar nicht, sonst muss man beim Aufrüsten immer ganz genau hinsehen.
> Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Cooltek. Besonders der schlichte Look von vorne gefällt mir.
> Ich bring die 80mm Lüfter an und dann werde ich schon sehen


geht es Dir denn eher um die Höhe oder die Breite? Tiefe ist ja nicht sooo wichtig, wenn ich das MiniITX-Modell so anschaue, was du rausgesucht hattest..

Der blaue Revoltec macht aber nen guten Eindruck


----------



## DerKerstan (21. September 2016)

Am Liebsten wäre mir eine Art Cube Gehäuse, wie das von Cooler Master, also ähnliche Breite wie Höhe.  Was ich noch in Ordnung finde sind die, welche leicht in die Höhe gehen, wie eben das Cooltek Coolcube.
Budget liegt da bei 60/65€. Sonst wären die von Fractal Node interessant, aber die sind mir etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Am Liebsten wäre mir eine Art Cube Gehäuse, wie das von Cooler Master, also ähnliche Breite wie Höhe.  Was ich noch in Ordnung finde sind die, welche leicht in die Höhe gehen, wie eben das Cooltek Coolcube.
> Budget liegt da bei 60/65€. Sonst wären die von Fractal Node interessant, aber die sind mir etwas zu teuer.




Also, es gäb noch das hier, was Cubeartig ist, aber dafür höher und breiter insgesamt mit über 30cm jeweils Thermaltake Core V21 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und das hier, was 26cm breit und 35cm hoch wäre Antec P50 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber wenn das Antec 600M schon zu groß ist, wären die beiden wohl auch nix. Ansonsten gibt es nix, was ich finden konnte mit Cube-Form, nicht so groß und unter 70€ plus mind 120mm-Lütfern


----------



## DerKerstan (22. September 2016)

Ich habe jetzt zwar schon bestellt, aber ein Bekannter verkauft seinen i5-4460 mit original Lüfter + einem Asus Z97-P Mainboard (https://www.amazon.de/Asus-Mainboard-Sockel-LGA1150-DDR3-Ram/dp/B00LXT6H1I)
Das ist so der PC wie ich ihn bestellt habe: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221424bca2207f5270e6c68b006adfb4bb8d38274a15a

Ist mit dem Board was anzufangen oder passt das schon gar nicht in das Cooltek Gehäuse? Wenn es doch passt, kann ich meine bereits bestellten Komponenten behalten oder müsste ich etwas austauschen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt zwar schon bestellt, aber ein Bekannter verkauft seinen i5-4460 mit original Lüfter + einem Asus Z97-P Mainboard (https://www.amazon.de/Asus-Mainboard-Sockel-LGA1150-DDR3-Ram/dp/B00LXT6H1I)
> Das ist so der PC wie ich ihn bestellt habe: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221424bca2207f5270e6c68b006adfb4bb8d38274a15a
> 
> Ist mit dem Board was anzufangen oder passt das schon gar nicht in das Cooltek Gehäuse? Wenn es doch passt, kann ich meine bereits bestellten Komponenten behalten oder müsste ich etwas austauschen?


  Das Board ist zu groß, das passt nicht. Die CPU des Kumpels aber würde natürlich passen. D.h. du könntest dann halt die bestellte CPU zurücksenden, oder vlt geht es noch per Hotline, die CPU zu streichen.


----------



## DerKerstan (22. September 2016)

Gibt es neben dem Prozessor, Kühler und eventuell Restbestand der Wärmeleitpaste noch etwas, was ich mir mitgeben sollte?
Und was ich noch wissen wollte. Wenn er den Prozessor vom Mainboard nimmt und auch den Kühler abgenommen hat, muss man dann die alte Paste die drauf war, "abkratzen" oder wie ist das? 
Die Paste sollte ja im besten Fall nicht hart sein  Also einfach abstreichen richtig? Gibt es Merkmale woran man erkennt, dass der CPU vielleicht paar Male zu hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt war?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Gibt es neben dem Prozessor, Kühler und eventuell Restbestand der Wärmeleitpaste noch etwas, was ich mir mitgeben sollte?


 also, wenn er noch Paste hat, wäre das gut - oder du besorgst nen neuen günstigen Kühler. 



> Und was ich noch wissen wollte. Wenn er den Prozessor vom Mainboard nimmt und auch den Kühler abgenommen hat, muss man dann die alte Paste die drauf war, "abkratzen" oder wie ist das?


 ja, mit nem Küchenpapier sollte das gehen, evlt nen Tick Reinigungsalkohol nehmen.




> Die Paste sollte ja im besten Fall nicht hart sein  Also einfach abstreichen richtig? Gibt es Merkmale woran man erkennt, dass der CPU vielleicht paar Male zu hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt war?


 wenn sie einwandfrei läuft, dann kannst du das nicht feststellen. Jedenfalls wäre mir da nichts bekannt.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (22. September 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie dass bei Mindfactory mit dem Rückversand ist? Kommen da Kosten auf oder ist der umsonst? Weil sonst würde ich es jetzt einfach riskieren.





Herbboy schrieb:


> ab 40€ müssen die es kostenlos machen[...]


Kommt jetzt zwar vielleicht ein bisschen zu spät, weil schon bestellt, aber trotzdem zur Information:

Die 40-Euro Klausel gibt es seit 2014 nicht mehr und es liegt jetzt ganz am Verkäufer, wer die Kosten der Rücksendung im Widerrufsfall trägt. 

Laut Mindfactory's Widerrufsbelehrung trägt der Kunde die Kosten der Rücksendung beim Widerruf:


			
				Mindfactory schrieb:
			
		

> Sie tragen die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren.



Im Reklamationsfall gibt es laut dem Infobereich von Mindfactory aber natürlich einen kostenlosen Retourenschein.

Falls du von deinem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machst, musst du wohl das Porto zahlen, falls was kaputt ist/falscher Artikel geliefert wurde/etc. trägt Mindfactory die Rücksendekosten. 
Also, besser gleich noch versuchen die CPU zu stornieren, falls du die von deinem Bekannten nehmen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt zwar vielleicht ein bisschen zu spät, weil schon bestellt, aber trotzdem zur Information:
> 
> Die 40-Euro Klausel gibt es seit 2014 nicht mehr und es liegt jetzt ganz am Verkäufer, wer die Kosten der Rücksendung im Widerrufsfall trägt.
> 
> ...


 Das ist krass - ich kenne etliche Läden, die diese Widerufsregel einfach beibehalten haben ^^   ich wusste nicht, dass es da einen größeren Laden gibt, der das nicht so handhabt.


----------

